
Show HN: Remove Water from Images - jwdmsd1
https://seabetter.com/
======
lecarore
Just tried with a random stock image, results were not significantly better
[https://www.leisurepro.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2017/09/s...](https://www.leisurepro.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2017/09/shutterstock_325504112.jpg)

